# freebsd 7.2 and firefox 3 and flash 9



## cmc4bsd (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm running FreeBSD 7.1 now and thinking of upgrading
to 7.2. When you install 7.2 is there a package of 
Firefox 3 or do you have to build it from the ports
collection? How about flash 9? I found this article:

http://crnl.org/blog/2008/11/01/flash-9-for-freebsd-71

Has anybody tried this with 7.2?

Thanks for any advice,
Chris in Austin


----------



## ale (Mar 2, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/releng/index.html


----------



## Brandybuck (Mar 2, 2009)

There is no FreeBSD 7.2


----------



## cmc4bsd (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm an idiot . I got my versions wrong, running 
*7.0* and ready to upgrade to *7.1*! 7.0 has worked so
well I never even think about the version. OK, so
when I upgrade...

Is there a package of Firefox 3 or do you have to 
build it from the ports collection?

I understand the procedure for the flash part of it
(how well does that work, BTW?).


----------



## ale (Mar 3, 2009)

cmc4bsd said:
			
		

> Is there a package of Firefox 3 or do you have to build it from the ports collection?


You can have a look by yourself for example here ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/7.1-RELEASE/packages/All/ or here ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/packages/All/


----------



## cmc4bsd (Mar 9, 2009)

I upgraded to 7.1 over the weekend and followed the
procedures to set up flash 9. Nice. And it works with
almost every web page I've tried!

Chris in Leander, TX


----------

